# Ariens st504??



## erichall84 (Feb 7, 2018)

Anyone know about these? I believe they are pretty old. I found one that looks pretty clean with newer motor and fresh carb. The owner says it runs great. I think it's going for a decent price but don't want to spend $ on a piece of junk if I don't have to. 

Sent from my SM-J327T1 using Tapatalk

(Edit: additional info from Eric's 2nd thread)



erichall84 said:


> I'm looking into snow blowers and found an st 504 in what looks to be pretty decent condition. The owner says it has a newer motor, and fresh rebuilt carb. Says it runs great. How much would you spend on this assuming everything is sound?
> 
> Sent from my SM-J327T1 using Tapatalk


----------



## erichall84 (Feb 7, 2018)

Here she is









Sent from my SM-J327T1 using Tapatalk


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

my co-worker has one and loves it


----------



## 1132le (Feb 23, 2017)

erichall84 said:


> Anyone know about these? I believe they are pretty old. I found one that looks pretty clean with newer motor and fresh carb. The owner says it runs great. I think it's going for a decent price but don't want to spend $ on a piece of junk if I don't have to.
> 
> Sent from my SM-J327T1 using Tapatalk


I had one didnt think much of it i live in mass on the coast its way under powered for real snow good for small storms
If you put and impeller kit on it it will work for the most part
here you can get a st824 from 200 to 350 bucks wont look nice but its a much better machine
I woudnt buy it unless i got very little snow and it was very cheap
It looks to be in nice shape
If you handy id buy an st824 cheap and fix it up


----------



## erichall84 (Feb 7, 2018)

Im in Michigan just south of Detroit. We get snow but not near as much as the northern part of the state. Most of our snowfalls are 2 to 4" with the farely rare 6 to 8". He wants $200 for it and says it works great. I haven't even tries to negotiate a price yet as I just don't know much about them. I tell you what though i think it's a pretty cool looking machine. I can see me getting into a snowblower hobby for sure. Would compliment my archery gig well lol..

Sent from my SM-J327T1 using Tapatalk


----------



## 1132le (Feb 23, 2017)

erichall84 said:


> Im in Michigan just south of Detroit. We get snow but not near as much as the northern part of the state. Most of our snowfalls are 2 to 4" with the farely rare 6 to 8". He wants $200 for it and says it works great. I haven't even tries to negotiate a price yet as I just don't know much about them. I tell you what though i think it's a pretty cool looking machine. I can see me getting into a snowblower hobby for sure. Would compliment my archery gig well lol..
> 
> Sent from my SM-J327T1 using Tapatalk


If 8 inches all you get that blower will work with and impeller kit
myself id still like to have to much machine then to lil
dont know what the prices are in your neck of thee map


----------



## erichall84 (Feb 7, 2018)

1132le said:


> If 8 inches all you get that blower will work with and impeller kit
> myself id still like to have to much machine then to lil
> dont know what the prices are in your neck of thee map


Right now they are high we are getting a bit more snow than usual. Still just 3 to 4" but it's been like everyday for a few days and it's not supposed to stop for another week. I haven't been able to find much for less. Older 16" Toro powerlites are going for around the same price. Those little machines are excellent for around here I'm just thinking why not get something cool.

Sent from my SM-J327T1 using Tapatalk


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

erichall84 said:


> Im in Michigan just south of Detroit. We get snow but not near as much as the northern part of the state. Most of our snowfalls are 2 to 4" with the farely rare 6 to 8". He wants $200 for it and says it works great. I haven't even tries to negotiate a price yet as I just don't know much about them. I tell you what though i think it's a pretty cool looking machine. I can see me getting into a snowblower hobby for sure. Would compliment my archery gig well lol..
> 
> Sent from my SM-J327T1 using Tapatalk


my co-worker lives in ypsi so the 504 should be ok for you


----------



## erichall84 (Feb 7, 2018)

detdrbuzzard said:


> my co-worker lives in ypsi so the 504 should be ok for you


In sure it would assuming the machine runs like it's supposed to. Most folks around here are using much smaller machines. 

Sent from my SM-J327T1 using Tapatalk


----------



## erichall84 (Feb 7, 2018)

1132le said:


> If 8 inches all you get that blower will work with and impeller kit
> myself id still like to have to much machine then to lil
> dont know what the prices are in your neck of thee map


What do you mean about the impeller kit? Can you elaborate more on this please?

Sent from my SM-J327T1 using Tapatalk


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

while I have the toro xl624 and xl824 in my sig my go to machines are my 521's or my 2450. an impeller kit bolts on the impeller and closes the gap between the impeller and the impeller housing. with the kit most machines throw snow farther and don't clog with wet snow


----------



## erichall84 (Feb 7, 2018)

detdrbuzzard said:


> while I have the toro xl624 and xl824 in my sig my go to machines are my 521's or my 2450. an impeller kit bolts on the impeller and closes the gap between the impeller and the impeller housing. with the kit most machines throw snow farther and don't clog with wet snow


Thanks for the info on the impeller kit. I think I understand what you mean. Basically sealing around the impeller for better force? I'm new to this site and just recently noticed the snowblower hobby / enthusiast exists. I will certainly be doing some research and you will likely see many more questions from me in the future. I'm like most of you guys that research everything I want to buy and it usually sucks me down a rabbit hole. Gotta have toys though... thanks again!

Sent from my SM-J327T1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Motor City (Jan 6, 2014)

Its missing the cover over the carb, that keeps it from icing up. There are some good deals to be had in the Detroit area. I picked up a almost brand new Ariens compact 24, for a neighbor, for $325. Only used a handful of times.


----------



## Dauntae (Nov 10, 2016)

Looks in decent shape, BUT there is supposed to be a metal box over the carb, They call it a heater box because it keeps heat from the muffler to warm the air going into the engine and stops all the linkage from getting iced up, As for it being too small, It WILL work if you get any real snow, I had a 6hp machine back when my area got buried in 2014 and that cleared it. Although it would have gone faster if I had a bigger machine but it will do the job. If the heater box is missing they can be found pretty cheap to replace it.


----------



## RedOctobyr (Mar 2, 2014)

(Edit- my post was moved from your other thread. I think my questions were already answered in this thread) 

How well would it fit your needs? What are you clearing, in what conditions? 

If you have a 300' driveway, and get lots of heavy snow, it will be very undersized for the job, and therefore wouldn't really be the ideal thing to buy. 

If you get a few little storms per year, and have a 40' driveway, it might be a perfectly reasonable fit, and then price becomes a better topic. 

Admittedly, anything beats shoveling, of course, even a machine that's small for the job. Given the size and power, I'd prefer to keep it to around $100. But prices also vary by region, so your location becomes a factor. Frankly, the best gauge would be to either post the price the guy is asking, to give a starting point for feedback, or compare with prices for other machines in your area. Pics of the machine, if available, would also help.


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

Eric, 
That is most likely a model 932006 - ST504 - 5 HP SNO-THRO. 
An early member of the 932000 series, made in 1977 or 1978.

https://scotlawrence.github.io/ariens/Page8.html

$200 is an ok price..not a bargain, not overpriced, probably "just right".

Normally I would have said $150 for a 932000 series of that era, but there are two things that make $200 reasonable:

1. Its still the middle of winter. (In May, $100 to $150 tops..but prices are higher in the winter.)

2. It's in really nice shape! Looks great in the photos, really nice condition. If it runs as good as it looks, then I think $200 is fine.

If the heat shield is missing, you will need to find one on ebay, or a member here might have one they could sell. If it is missing, I would offer $140, because you will have to track down a heat shield and buy it. Shouldnt be too expensive, but still..

It is a "compact" model..small, and not very powerful. But based on what you have said about your average snowfalls, it would probably be a good fit for you..I like it!

Scot


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

erichall84 said:


> Here she is
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hold on! I missed a clue in the photo!  not 1977 or 1978.
The black dash panel indicates early 1980's..
Probably 1980 to 1983 timeframe..

Scot


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

for our area, erichall, motor city, and myself. you can find ariens 504's from $125 on the low end up to around $250. if it's operating properly and just missing the carb cover offer him less


----------



## erichall84 (Feb 7, 2018)

The 504 that I posted here ended up selling before I could get to it. So yesterday I picked up a different one. I think it's just as clean really, but needs some carb work. I noticed that the primer button didn't work right. Then I noticed that the primer hose has rotted and broken off at the carb. So I just ordered a carb with the primer button and hose. Think I'm gonna order a new muffler and some polymer skid shoes also. Can't wait to get her running. 

Sent from my SM-J327T1 using Tapatalk


----------



## erichall84 (Feb 7, 2018)

Here's the one I picked up.









Sent from my SM-J327T1 using Tapatalk


----------



## erichall84 (Feb 7, 2018)

He did have the heater box so that's on it now too.

Sent from my SM-J327T1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Justinjj (Dec 5, 2020)

erichall84 said:


> Here she is
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Did you find a carburetor cover? Or did it run fine without it?


----------



## Auger1 (Dec 4, 2020)

I just sold a ST-524's 3 weeks ago, best starting blower for a 5hp model. Very balanced and easy to maneuver.


----------

